# Finding Gary a new bike!



## gmcunni (Jun 1, 2008)

MR. Evil was kind enough to offer me help on buying a new bike via PM but i thought it would be more fun to do it out in the public forum.

So, we've determined my 15 YO Schwinn is an embarrassment to be seen on and as i want to get back into more biking perhaps this is a good time to get a new one.

Most of my riding has been with family and neighbors on the Monroe Rail to Trail path (http://www.bikekinetix.com/t_ct/ct_rail/monroe_rt.php). At the end of the R to T in Newtown there is a woodsy section of single track which i get a kick out of too.  I used to ride a bit in Trumbull in the Pequonnock Woods (http://www.nemba.org/ridingzone/Trumbull.html) but the group i ride with these days don't enjoy that type of riding and i'm not one for going alone.

I'm looking to take my son to MT Snow soon and will rent there as i don't think i'll get a new bike immediately.  Not sure if downhill stuff @ a mountain will be something I do a lot of and renting on those occasions may be my strategy.

I'd like to get back to riding areas like the trumbull woods. I'm not interesting in jumping off cliffs or large boulders and don't envision myself riding in conditions that warrant full motocross-style padding. 

So, i guess the bike i'm looking for is a 2008 version of what my Schwinn was back in the day.  From reading other posts and a few web sites i'm thinking a hard tail is right for me, no need for the full suspension for what i'll be doing.  Is $500 a reasonable budget to get something decent?

Thoughts?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2008)

I would bump that up to at least $1000. Get a decent hard tail with front suspension. I'm not that current with what brands are offering what these day and I'm sure others will chime with that. Do go to a bike shop and ride a $500 bike and then ride a $1000+ bike. You'll notice the difference.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 1, 2008)

i second wa-loaf's opinoin. anything around $500 is really gonna be crap componentry and frame materials. I know Trek b/c that's what I sell. you should at something in the 6000 range, maybe the 6000 itself or the 6500. Both of those should be under $1000, and are decent bikes.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2008)

$500 bucks for a bike at a bike shop will not get you much. However you could spend that same amount and get a lot more bike if you didn't mind buying from the internet.

www.ibexbikes.com

also check out http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

This is where I purchased my current bike from. I paid a little over $1000 and got a bike you couldn't find for $1800 to $2000 at a bike shop. The frame on my bike is also the SAME frame (made by the same people) as a frame on a fancy boutique brands bike (Azonic). Yet my complete bike cost only $200 more than Azonic sells the same frame for.

Whats the catch, right? This company sells direct to the customer and cuts out the middle man (the bike shop) and the middle mans mark up. The average MSRP on a bike in a shop if about 40% to 60% above what the shop purchased it for. The only risk is you cannot try the bike before you buy. But if the bike deosn't fit you can return it or exchane it for a different size. I will admit this is not an option for everyone. I can't wait for the bike snobs to read this

A couple of brands sold in shops that are nice are Kona and Jamis. Kona's are just great bikes that are really tought and Jamis consistantly offers great bike with good specs at prices lower then the competition. I would recomend that you stay away from Specialized, there bikes are WAY over priced for what you get. They currently have the big name in Mountain biking and make you pay through the nose get have there name painted in your bikes frame. But to be real, and bike brand sold in a bike shop is going to be just fine. For the most part all bikes at a given price point all use roughly the same componets give or take. Then you have to take into account that 99% of all the bike frames in the world are made by one of 3 factories in Taiwan. And this include all the big brands sold in bike shops. The only exception are some of the really high end bikes sold by the major brands. Some of these brands still make SOME of the high end stuff in house. And by high end I am refering to a bike starting at $3000.


Good luck
Tim


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 2, 2008)

however, when you do buy from a shop, you then have a service relationship with the shop. A bike bought from a shop comes assembled, usually comes with a certain number of free adjustments/tune ups, etc. And I would stay away from EMS.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2008)

IMHO $500 will get a plenty decent bike, more than capable of doing the type of riding you're talking about.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> IMHO $500 will get a plenty decent bike, more than capable of doing the type of riding you're talking about.



Hi Brian.  Can you be specific with some examples? point me in the general direction of some different bikes/models?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Hi Brian.  Can you be specific with some examples? point me in the general direction of some different bikes/models?



It's really hard to point someone to a particular model or another. Bikes all have slightly different geometry dependent on the frame size and shape, length of the stem, headset hight and handlebars. And will fit and ride differently. Find a good local bike shop (no Costcos or any other chain store) try out many bikes in your price range (and a few above it) and then make your decision. If you narrow it down to a couple choices and present them here I think you'll get a lot of feedback on wether the brand is quality or not. Unless you are a good do-it-your-selfer with bikes and can do your own repairs and tune-ups, you should start a relationship with the shop you buy it from. They'll be more than happy to help you with fit issues, tune-ups (many shops offer classes on how to do your own) and repairs (a six pack can get a lot done).

Also, I think if your kid is starting to get into mtn biking and you want to keep up you should think about bumping up to the next price level. The higher end bike's will stretch out body position more, which makes for better handling off road, but is less comfortable for cruising on the rail trails. Just something else to keep in consideration.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 2, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Find a good local bike shop (no Costcos or any other chain store) try out many bikes in your price range (and a few above it) and then make your decision.



Perhaps that is part of my issue, not being much of a rider, i don't know of "good" shops locally.   But, as i'm not in a huge rush, i can start checking out local shops and try to figure out who's good vs. not.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Perhaps that is part of my issue, not being much of a rider, i don't know of "good" shops locally.   But, as i'm not in a huge rush, i can start checking out local shops and try to figure out who's good vs. not.



That's the approach that I'd take.  Try checking out www.crankfire.com, you might be able to get some recommendations for a good shop in your area there.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 2, 2008)

as far as finding a good shop goes, look for a place where the employees ride. THat's the kind of shop where the salesmen double as mechanics, and where they really know the bikes they're talking about, having probably built them themselves. Employees who ride can identify with what you're looking for in a bike, and are more likely to sell you the bike you want, instead of the bike they'll get the most credit for selling.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 2, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> as far as finding a good shop goes, look for a place where the employees ride. THat's the kind of shop where the salesmen double as mechanics, and where they really know the bikes they're talking about, having probably built them themselves. Employees who ride can identify with what you're looking for in a bike, and are more likely to sell you the bike you want, instead of the bike they'll get the most credit for selling.



+1


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> as far as finding a good shop goes, look for a place where the employees ride. THat's the kind of shop where the salesmen double as mechanics, and where they really know the bikes they're talking about, having probably built them themselves. Employees who ride can identify with what you're looking for in a bike, and are more likely to sell you the bike you want, instead of the bike they'll get the most credit for selling.



This is not always the case. I know of several shops were everyone there rides and works on bikes, yet they treat customers who don't fit there image of a mountain biker like crap. I would ask on Crankfire like Bvibert suggested, or check out the CT forum on MTBR.com. 

I am not sure how far you are from MA, but right over the Granby / suffield line in Southwick MA there is a great bike shop on rt 1-/202 called New England bike. The owner is a former proffesional down hill racer and a really good guy. They sell Kona, Transition & Specialized.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 2, 2008)

Based purely on geography, my local shop would be Cycle Fitness in Monroe. Assuming their website is accurate it would appear that the staff does indeed ride.  http://www.cyclefitness.com/staff.htm


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Iron Horse*

I have been riding an iron horse for almost ten years.  Its a great bike and when I bought it the company was not well known.  It is a full suspension bike that I dont have any complaints about.   

What I am getting at is Dicks now carries iron horse.  I was dissapointed when I first noticed it then got to thinking.  Dicks golf department has some pretty decent golfers working in it with all the tech. in the back to fit you properly.  
I asked an aquaintance of mine who owns a bike shop in keene valley and he is the one who pointed out that Dicks does have qualified people working at it and iron horse is a good brand.

I would check them out you will probably be able to get more bike for the money than a regular bike shop.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I have been riding an iron horse for almost ten years.  Its a great bike and when I bought it the company was not well known.  It is a full suspension bike that I dont have any complaints about.
> 
> What I am getting at is Dicks now carries iron horse.  I was dissapointed when I first noticed it then got to thinking.  Dicks golf department has some pretty decent golfers working in it with all the tech. in the back to fit you properly.
> I asked an aquaintance of mine who owns a bike shop in keene valley and he is the one who pointed out that Dicks does have qualified people working at it and iron horse is a good brand.
> ...




Iron Hourse makes some really nice bikes, but stay away from the ones at any chain store. They are not the same quality you will find at a bike shop. The same applies to Mongoose. Most people think that Mongoose only makes low end bikes becuase that is all they see at the chain stores and Mongoose has gotten a bad rap for it. But the Mongoose bikes that are sold in bike shops are really nice.

If you find an Iron Horse bike you like (at a bike shop), check out www.jensonusa.com to see if they have the same bike. Jenson sells ALOT of Iron Horse bikes and in the summer they ussually have a HUGE Iron Horse clearance sale.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Iron Hourse makes some really nice bikes, but stay away from the ones at any chain store. They are not the same quality you will find at a bike shop. The same applies to Mongoose. Most people think that Mongoose only makes low end bikes becuase that is all they see at the chain stores and Mongoose has gotten a bad rap for it. But the Mongoose bikes that are sold in bike shops are really nice.



what's the difference between those sold @ dicks vs. a bike shop?  do they use lower quality components for the retailers?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what's the difference between those sold @ dicks vs. a bike shop?  do they use lower quality components for the retailers?



Typically.....Yes. Most bike brands have agreements in place that they will not sell the same bike in bike shops and big box stores. The low end stuff goes to the big box store and the better stuff to the bike shops. The exceptions to that rule seems to be high end out door sporting goods stores like REI and EMS


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2008)

I know you are leary about buying a bike online.

But check out these two bikes and them compare the specs to bikes found in a bike shop for the same price. They won't be close!

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-650-Details.html

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/TR-COMP-X7-Details.html


edit - I know of guys that have bough complete bikes from Ibex just for the parts to put on there high end pricey frame. The specs and price are just that good!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I know you are leary about buying a bike online.
> 
> But check out these two bikes and them compare the specs to bikes found in a bike shop for the same price. They won't be close!
> 
> ...



thanks for the Ibex links, for the records, i'm not too leary about buying online. biggest  concern is picking the size of the bike without physically being able to try it on.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> thanks for the Ibex links, for the records, i'm not too leary about buying online. biggest  concern is picking the size of the bike without physically being able to try it on.




That is a legit concearn. I happen to know enough about bike Geometry that is was easy for me to know what would fit well. What I did to be sure was I went to bike shops and found a few bikes that fit well. Then I compared to geometry to the ibex bike. They were all really close and I knew it would fit.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what's the difference between those sold @ dicks vs. a bike shop?  do they use lower quality components for the retailers?



They could but I do not believe they do.  You are not really in market for super dooper bike.  What you can get for the price at dicks a small guy just can not compete .  Top that with dicks return policy.  Just saying chek them out after you know what you are looking at.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Just saying chek them out after you know what you are looking at.



no doubt.  dicks is one of those places i can go and just wander around drooling over all the stuff i'd love to buy !!

checking dicks website i don't see iron horse listed under mountain bikes. I do see the mongoose though.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 8, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> They could but I do not believe they do.  You are not really in market for super dooper bike.  What you can get for the price at dicks a small guy just can not compete .  Top that with dicks return policy.  Just saying chek them out after you know what you are looking at.



Went to Dick's today in the Milford (CT) mall.  they did indeed have Iron Horse as well as Diamondback bikes on display. (not to mention schwinn, quest + several others i hadn't heard of)

The IH was a HT for $299.  it felt a bit big for me. Standing over the center bar was snug.  
The DB was a FS for $350.  I didn't bother writing down the models but when i went to the DB  site later i think the one  @ dicks was a mission03 (modified for dick's, i'm sure)

Both bikes seemed Ok but i reallly have nothing to base that on.  They didn't "feel" much better than my schwinn HN but i other than sit on them, ride 15 feet and squeeze the brakes (both were disk and felt soft) i didn't do much.

Heading to my local shop one night this week to see what they have.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> The IH was a HT for $299.  it felt a bit big for me. Standing over the center bar was snug.
> The DB was a FS for $350.  I didn't bother writing down the models but when i went to the DB  site later i think the one  @ dicks was a mission03 (modified for dick's, i'm sure).




For that price those bike are probably really low end. As a rule of thumb you cannot touch an trail worthy hardtail for under $500 and that is the lowest you want to spend. If you just want a bike to ride around the neighborhood on and occasionally venture off on some really melow trails. one of those bikes may be ok. But they will not hold up to any kind of regular trail riding. Next time you look at bike take some notes. Write down what components they have (derailers, brakes, cranks,) and what kind of fork. Make and model for all of the above. Then post the info here and we will give you some advice. Or see if you can find the bikes specs online


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 8, 2008)

as a rule of personal prejudice, i would stay away from diamondback. We recently got a DB FS into the shop that was totally fucked. A complete replacement of every part of the drivetrain later, and it still had major problems.


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> As a rule of thumb you cannot touch an trail worthy hardtail for under $500 and that is the lowest you want to spend.



I don't think my Jamis cost much more than $350 and it seems to ride okay, although I'm still not pushing it too hard and I don't know what the longevity of the bike will be.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I don't think my Jamis cost much more than $350 and it seems to ride okay, although I'm still not pushing it too hard and I don't know what the longevity of the bike will be.




If you ride regularly you will start to find parts wearing out very quickly on a bike at that price point, or just breaking. Seeing how you are just getting back into things ride that bike till it falls apart, and try not to put too much money into it. After a season of regular off road riding on it you will probably need a new bike. The frame will be fine, but the wheels, fork and components will be trashed, and it not worth replacing that stuff on a low end bike. It will cost more than the bike cost new. 

I know it may not sound like it, but I am far from a bike snob. I bought my current bike from a company that only sells bikes online and at a really cheap price and I actually get the occasional crap from bike snobs on the trail "hey, nice internet bike". But the components are all top notch and that is what counts. Now Randi's Marin HT cost a little over $600 on sale last summer. With in a month plus of regular technical riding I had to replace both the front and rear der's. I got a smokin deal on some XT stuff and now the bike shifts great. But with her current setup her bike rivals something at an $800 plus price point.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Went to Dick's today in the Milford (CT) mall.  they did indeed have Iron Horse as well as Diamondback bikes on display. (not to mention schwinn, quest + several others i hadn't heard of)
> 
> The IH was a HT for $299.  it felt a bit big for me. Standing over the center bar was snug.
> The DB was a FS for $350.  I didn't bother writing down the models but when i went to the DB  site later i think the one  @ dicks was a mission03 (modified for dick's, i'm sure)
> ...



Geez you are really looking at the bottom end bikes.  You should just put the money into your old one if you are going that low end.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> The DB was a FS for $350.  I didn't bother writing down the models but when i went to the DB  site later i think the one  @ dicks was a mission03 (modified for dick's, i'm sure)
> 
> 
> .



I missed this earlier. Any full suspension bike that cheap is a toatl peice of crap. You cannot touch a FS bike for under a grand, and even at $1000 you are talking a low end FS.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 9, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Geez you are really looking at the bottom end bikes.  You should just put the money into your old one if you are going that low end.



LOL - you suggested i check out what they had @ dicks


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jun 9, 2008)

i don't know if this has been said before, but make sure any bike you get has suspension that can be locked out. Especially if you get an FS.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

Any further along on picking a bike here, Gary?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Any further along on picking a bike here, Gary?



No, not really.     I like the ibex HT line Mr. Evil pointed me towards but am at a loss for what size i'd have to get.   Was hoping i'd hook up for a AZ ride and maybe Tim would let me look at his as a measure for what i need but i don't think i can join you guys this weekend.

I still need to get to a few of the local shops around my town but I probably won't be able to any time soon. Rough schedule at work this week + kids activities almost every night.  The weekend is shot with dance recital, dinner party, and various other activities.  

I'll keep pedaling my old schwinn until i get a new ride.  My Oakley bike shorts from SAC arrived yesterday and am itching to give them a try!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> No, not really.     I like the ibex HT line Mr. Evil pointed me towards but am at a loss for what size i'd have to get.



Did you click the "Geometry" link for each bike (under the "Add to Cart" link)? They give a typical rider height for each size frame. There's also *this page*. I think Ibex is the route I'm going to take once it's time to upgrade.



gmcunni said:


> Was hoping i'd hook up for a AZ ride and maybe Tim would let me look at his as a measure for what i need but i don't think i can join you guys this weekend.



Let us know if you can work it out. It's Father's Day after all. Gonna be just a morning thing for me.



gmcunni said:


> My Oakley bike shorts from SAC arrived yesterday and am itching to give them a try!!



I hope they don't give you an itch.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Did you click the "Geometry" link for each bike (under the "Add to Cart" link)? They give a typical rider height for each size frame. There's also *this page*. I think Ibex is the route I'm going to take once it's time to upgrade.


my fear is not getting it right and spending $500 to find out. They offer returns but i'd like to get it right the first time 



> Let us know if you can work it out. It's Father's Day after all. Gonna be just a morning thing for me.


i'm very tempted.. if i lived closer it would be an easier call but i'd have 2+ hours of driving to/from the ride and that is that part that kills it for me.



> I hope they don't give you an itch.


   The padding is much "larger" than i expected. I showed my wife and she said it looked like a huge maxi-pad :blink:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> No, not really.     I like the ibex HT line Mr. Evil pointed me towards but am at a loss for what size i'd have to get.   Was hoping i'd hook up for a AZ ride and maybe Tim would let me look at his as a measure for what i need but i don't think i can join you guys this weekend.
> 
> !!



I will be more than happy to let you try out my bike. But I need to point out that just becuase my bike fits well, does not mean a different model from Ibex will. Different models have different geometry. My bike is there AM offering (the Atlas) and has much different geo than there full suspension XC bike (Asta). Go to some bike shops and test out some bikes until you find one that fits really well. Then PM or email me with the bike model and size you liked. I will look up the goemetry on that bike and compare it to the Ibex bikes to see what is the best match. There is a chance that the bike you end up liking from the bike shop will be very different from anything Ibex has geo wise. 

Another route is www.JensonUsa.com. They don't sell bikes whole sale like Ibex, but during the summer they ussually have some killer deals on IronHorse and K2 bikes. If you go this route find some local shops that sell IronHorse and K2, test ride some of the bikes to find one you like and the size you need. Then order it from Jenson during the sale.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> my fear is not getting it right and spending $500 to find out. They offer returns but i'd like to get it right the first time



I hear ya, but the height ranges seem pretty clear. I'm guessing you're around 5' 9"?



gmcunni said:


> i'm very tempted.. if i lived closer it would be an easier call but i'd have 2+ hours of driving to/from the ride and that is that part that kills it for me.



Understood. I don't blame you for not wanting to drive an hour for a ride. Still, if you change your mind it should be a fun time...



gmcunni said:


> The padding is much "larger" than i expected. I showed my wife and she said it looked like a huge maxi-pad :blink:



Sounds cozy. How long did it take for them to come? I ordered mine from Chainlove, also a www.backcountry.com store.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I hear ya, but the height ranges seem pretty clear. I'm guessing you're around 5' 9"?



Maybe with my ski boots on ;-)    closer to 5' 7"



> Sounds cozy. How long did it take for them to come? I ordered mine from Chainlove, also a www.backcountry.com store.



i orderd on Saturday 5/31, they shipped on Monday 6/2 and arrived yesterday 6/9. standard ground UPS.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Maybe with my ski boots on ;-)    closer to 5' 7"



Seems like you fall right in the middle of the height range for the 16" Ibex hardtails. But I really don't know what the hell I'm talking about so keep that in mind... :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Seems like you fall right in the middle of the height range for the 16" Ibex hardtails. But I really don't know what the hell I'm talking about so keep that in mind... :razz:



Height wise a 16" would fit like a glove. But you also need to think about lenght of the Top tube which IMO is the most import factor for comfort. If it is too long you will have to lean over more to reach the bars. Some people like to lean, some don't. Typically XC (cross country) bikes will have longer TT compared to AM (All Mountain) bikes. Longer TT ussually make for a bike to climbs well but is sketchy going down hill while shorter TT can hinder climbing while improving going down. 

The Ibex Trophy HT's are sweet bikes!


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Height wise a 16" would fit like a glove. But you also need to think about lenght of the Top tube which IMO is the most import factor for comfort. If it is too long you will have to lean over more to reach the bars. Some people like to lean, some don't. Typically XC (cross country) bikes will have longer TT compared to AM (All Mountain) bikes. Longer TT ussually make for a bike to climbs well but is sketchy going down hill while shorter TT can hinder climbing while improving going down.
> 
> The Ibex Trophy HT's are sweet bikes!



Thanks Tim. I knew there was more to it. It looks like the TT length is almost the same for both the Trophy and Alpine series so the 16" would still be the best fit for Gary at 5'7", no? I would think for beginner riders, it's better to go shorter with the TT length to facilitate on those "scary" downhills, right?


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> LOL - you suggested i check out what they had @ dicks



I know but they do have some better models I think.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks Tim. I knew there was more to it. It looks like the TT length is almost the same for both the Trophy and Alpine series so the 16" would still be the best fit for Gary at 5'7", no? I would think for beginner riders, it's better to go shorter with the TT length to facilitate on those "scary" downhills, right?



It is not that simple. It depends on what type of riding you do, and also what you find most comfortable.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)

If the top tube length is close you can swap out the handlebar stems to fine tune the fit, so I wouldn't obsess over this. We are still talking about a relatively low end bike for riding single track and fire roads. If he gets hooked, he's going to want to move up anyway.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> It is not that simple. It depends on what type of riding you do, and also what you find most comfortable.



Okay, but at what point are we over-thinking things here? Is an inch or two difference in a bike's geometry really going to make that much of a difference to Gary who is just starting out? Isn't it going to take a few years of hard riding for him to build enough skill to even know what type of riding he's going to eventually settle into?

Kinda like the newbie to bumps going out and buying bump skis, ya know? Yes Tim, I went there... :razz: 



wa-loaf said:


> We are still talking about a relatively low end bike for riding single track and fire roads.



Now I'm confused. I thought the Ibex bikes were generally considered pretty good for the money.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Now I'm confused. I thought the Ibex bikes were generally considered pretty good for the money.



Yes, they are. I said relatively (I'm assuming he's still sicking to the $500 price point). He's still looking at the low end of a high end product. I just think we are over complicating things when all he wants is a good solid bike to get out on the trails with. Fit is a concern, but we shouldn't over think it. The best thing is to get him out on some wheels and riding. If the top tube length isn't perfect you can compensate for that in other ways, by sliding the seat forward or back and swapping out longer or shorter stems and even putting downhill handlebars on if he wants a more upright position.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay, but at what point are we over-thinking things here?



Can't speak for everyone but i've been over-thinking this for several days now! :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay, but at what point are we over-thinking things here? Is an inch or two difference in a bike's geometry really going to make that much of a difference to Gary who is just starting out? Isn't it going to take a few years of hard riding for him to build enough skill to even know what type of riding he's going to eventually settle into?
> 
> Kinda like the newbie to bumps going out and buying bump skis, ya know? Yes Tim, I went there... :razz:
> 
> ...



An inch or two can be a HUGE factor in comfort. If you not comfortable on the bike, you won't ride as much. I was having back problems from being so stretched out on my old HT. While I was saving for a new bike I swapped out the 100mm stem for an 80mm stem. That 20mm made a huge differance (thats less than an inch) and let me ride that bike for a couple of more months.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> An inch or two can be a HUGE factor in comfort. If you not comfortable on the bike, you won't ride as much. I was having back problems from being so stretched out on my old HT. While I was saving for a new bike I swapped out the 100mm stem for an 80mm stem. That 20mm made a huge differance (thats less than an inch) and let me ride that bike for a couple of more months.



Yeah, but my point is how much experience did you have at the point you realized that the shorter stem might help? What I'm saying is for someone starting out, it seems we're getting a little too deep. The same thing can happen with new skiers; a new skier is going to see little benefit from custom footbeds, or specialty skis for example. There's a certain level of skill that needs to be attained first. Maybe I have it all wrong, but it seems to me the most important thing is for Gary to get out on something solid that will last a few years and then he can tweak his set up. But again, I really don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, but my point is how much experience did you have at the point you realized that the shorter stem might help? What I'm saying is for someone starting out, it seems we're getting a little too deep. The same thing can happen with new skiers; a new skier is going to see little benefit from custom footbeds, or specialty skis for example. There's a certain level of skill that needs to be attained first. Maybe I have it all wrong, but it seems to me the most important thing is for Gary to get out on something solid that will last a few years and then he can tweak his set up. But again, I really don't know what I'm talking about.




To bring this into skiing terms, would you ever recomend that a new skier buy uncomfortable boots? Didn't think so. He won't need the the best boots, or even good ones, but if his boots are uncomfortable he will not ski as much. Same for bikes.

Regardless of skill level bike fit is a huge factor when selecting a bike. Even when buying low end stuff, a good saleman at a bike shop will spend alot of time with you making sure they put you in a bike that fits well and is comfortable.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> To bring this into skiing terms, would you ever recomend that a new skier buy uncomfortable boots? Didn't think so. He won't need the the best boots, or even good ones, but if his boots are uncomfortable he will not ski as much. Same for bikes.



A bit of a stretch. no? Nobody's suggesting he gets a 20" frame or anything. The ill-fitting boot thing might be a valid analogy if that was the case. If he went ahead with a 16" Ibex HT for example, wouldn't he do okay with that for his introduction period to MTB? Please don't think I'm being confrontational with you on purpose here. It's an interesting discussion and due to your experience we all obviously value your opinion.



MR. evil said:


> Regardless of skill level bike fit is a huge factor when selecting a bike. Even when buying low end stuff, a good saleman at a bike shop will spend alot of time with you making sure they put you in a bike that fits well and is comfortable.



Okay, fair enough. So the best next step really is to go into a decent shop and get fitted, correct?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, but my point is how much experience did you have at the point you realized that the shorter stem might help? What I'm saying is for someone starting out, it seems we're getting a little too deep. The same thing can happen with new skiers; a new skier is going to see little benefit from custom footbeds, or specialty skis for example. There's a certain level of skill that needs to be attained first. Maybe I have it all wrong, but it seems to me the most important thing is for Gary to get out on something solid that will last a few years and then he can tweak his set up. But again, I really don't know what I'm talking about.



That's the point I'm trying to make. Fit is important to a point, but if you are close there are plenty of adjustments that can me made to adjust for fit and personal preference. Gary needs to get a bike and head out. He definitely should spend a little time riding a few different bikes at shops and borrowed from friends. Just don't get too wrapped up in all the minutia, you can fine tune later once you get some miles in.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

Comfort aside, I think Greg's point about experience holds a lot of water. If we were skiing and Greg and I switched skis it would not help me at all in the bumps, i don't have the skill level, regardless of the equipment.  Greg, having the skills, might be negatively impacted by my fatter volkls which aren't made for bump skiing.  crappy equipment hurts a pro, great equipment doesn't necessarily help a novice IMHO.

i realize skiing and biking are like apples and oranges. I do appreciate all the  help here and am planning (just don't know when) to get to the local shops to see what they have to offer (both advice and product).  Until i have a new ride i'll keep going with my old one.  Much like my skiing, the biggest issue with getting out is not equipment or desire but rather scheduling with friends, family, work, etc.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> To bring this into skiing terms, would you ever recomend that a new skier buy uncomfortable boots? Didn't think so. He won't need the the best boots, or even good ones, but if his boots are uncomfortable he will not ski as much. Same for bikes.



To keep with the boot fitting analogy. Most out of the box boots don't fit perfect and a boot fitter will tell you to go out and use them some before all adjustments are made.



MR. evil said:


> Even when buying low end stuff, a good saleman at a bike shop will spend alot of time with you making sure they put you in a bike that fits well and is comfortable.



Agreed.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Comfort aside, I think Greg's point about experience holds a lot of water. If we were skiing and Greg and I switched skis it would not help me at all in the bumps, i don't have the skill level, regardless of the equipment.  Greg, having the skills, might be negatively impacted by my fatter volkls which aren't made for bump skiing.  crappy equipment hurts a pro, great equipment doesn't necessarily help a novice IMHO.



Ha! I hardly have the skills to actually require bump skis. :lol: I'm just becoming a bit of a gear head as of late. Now getting into MTB, I have a whole new endeavor with which to spend money on gear.... Greeeeat.... :roll: 





gmcunni said:


> i realize skiing and biking are like apples and oranges. I do appreciate all the  help here and am planning (just don't know when) to get to the local shops to see what they have to offer (both advice and product).  Until i have a new ride i'll keep going with my old one.  Much like my skiing, the biggest issue with getting out is not equipment or desire but rather scheduling with friends, family, work, etc.



Well, good luck with everything. I hear you on the scheduling front, believe me. I'm living it. One thing a new bike will do for you though is inspire you to work harder to make getting out on rides happen. Have you reconsidered Sunday at all? It would be great if you joined us. Maybe we could put the final nail in the coffin of that old Schwinn...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

You should show up Sunday, I am sure any of us will let you try our bikes to get a feel for the different types.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Have you reconsidered Sunday at all?


still not looking good but i'm hoping for a miracle.  after this weekend i'm probably much more likely to be freed up.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Okay, fair enough. So the best next step really is to go into a decent shop and get fitted, correct?




Yes, that would be the smart next step. 

But if Gary still wants to save some coin and buy online, I would still visit a shop and find a bike that fits and is comfortable. Then I can look up the geo on that bike and fine other options that are very similar to the one he was fit to in the bike shop.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> still not looking good but i'm hoping for a miracle.  after this weekend i'm probably much more likely to be freed up.



Its fathers day, don't you get to decide what you want to do?;-)


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Its fathers day, don't you get to decide what you want to do?;-)



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 10, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Its fathers day, don't you get to decide what you want to do?;-)



dude, i'm married 19 years and have 2 kids, i haven't decided things for myself in a long time!!  :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> dude, i'm married 19 years and have 2 kids, i haven't decided things for myself in a long time!!  :lol:



Not even on fathers day? :blink::roll:


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 11, 2008)

*OK*

I like reading this thread but lets be frank.

Cunny if you only want to spend 500 to 600 bucks on a bike you are not going to get one any better than the current bike you are riding.  Take a couple hundred get the old one spiffed up and put the rest in your pocket.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> I like reading this thread but lets be frank.
> 
> Cunny if you only want to spend 500 to 600 bucks on a bike you are not going to get one any better than the current bike you are riding.  Take a couple hundred get the old one spiffed up and put the rest in your pocket.



I disagree with that statement.  $500-$600 will get a decent HT that's more than adequate for what he wants to do and will be way better than his rigid, 15 year old Schwinn.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds to me that he is looking to do more recreational riding and seeing that he got 15 years out of his current bike, I would think that a $500 +/- bike would be sufficient without putting him way over his budget.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds to me that he is looking to do more recreational riding and seeing that he got 15 years out of his current bike, I would think that a $500 +/- bike would be sufficient without putting him way over his budget.



Right, that's what I'm trying to say.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 11, 2008)

giant and jamis have some decent offerings in that $ range. get a decent hardtail frame with a mediocre component package - if you end up just riding rail trail type stuff they'll be fine and if you end up beating your bike and body up on the rocks and stumps you can upgrade components (not so much the body!) when they break, and they will. a hard tail will build your skill set better than a FS. in a few years when you feel a FS suits your needs you'll have a decent bike quiver :beer:


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I disagree with that statement.  $500-$600 will get a decent HT that's more than adequate for what he wants to do and will be way better than his rigid, 15 year old Schwinn.



500-600 bucks wont get him anything better than what he is already riding now.   He could put a front shock on his bike get it tuned.  200 beans and he is in the same position.  It just wont be a shiny


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 11, 2008)

won't it still have a severely malformed chainstay (isn't that the bike we're talking abuot)?  http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/1280/29353/is better!

oh and drop a few hints to the wifey and kids, my '98 GT aggressor was a daddy's day present!  I still ride it pretty often although the frame, stem, cranks and seatpost are the only original parts


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> giant and jamis have some decent offerings in that $ range. get a decent hardtail frame with a mediocre component package - if you end up just riding rail trail type stuff they'll be fine and if you end up beating your bike and body up on the rocks and stumps you can upgrade components (not so much the body!) when they break, and they will. a hard tail will build your skill set better than a FS. in a few years when you feel a FS suits your needs you'll have a decent bike quiver :beer:



+1


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 11, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> 500-600 bucks wont get him anything better than what he is already riding now.   He could put a front shock on his bike get it tuned.  200 beans and he is in the same position.  It just wont be a shiny



No shop would install a new fork on that bike. Its just to dangerous. 15 years is a good run for one bike, time for a new ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No shop would install a new fork on that bike. Its just to dangerous. 15 years is a good run for one bike, time for a new ride.



Can you even find suspension forks for threaded headsets anymore?


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/1280/29353/is better!

oh and drop a few hints to the wifey and kids, my '98 GT aggressor was a daddy's day present! I still ride it pretty often although the frame, stem, cranks and seatpost are the only original parts

sorry for the double post/edit


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> won't it still have a severely malformed chainstay (isn't that the bike we're talking abuot)?



Yes, that is the bike we're talking about.  We never got a clear answer on what exactly is going on there, but it sure does look screwed up to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes, that is the bike we're talking about.  We never got a clear answer on what exactly is going on there, but it sure does look screwed up to me.



without trying to sound too stupid, what part of the bike is the "severely malformed chainstay"?  the bike works fine, shifts gears well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2008)

the chainstay is the "arm" that runs from the bottom bracket (where your front gears and pedals are) to the rear wheel and rear derailer. Yours has a big bend in it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> the chainstay is the "arm" that runs from the bottom bracket (where your front gears and pedals are) to the rear wheel and rear derailer. Yours has a big bend in it.



WOW, what an F'ing retard i am... never noticed that before. just ran out and checked, thought perhaps it was an optical illusion based on camera angle.  nope, bent.  the bar is scratched up pretty badly where it bends. i must have been hitting some gnarly terrain and pushed her beyond her limits  ;-)

Now i really do need a new bike, i can't be seen riding that piece of crap! even on the rail trail they'll make fun of me. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 11, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/mountain/1280/29353/is better!



what's the story with Giant?  i thought it was a department store brand but chcking their web site it looks like there is a dealer not too far from me. 

at first glance to my untrained eye that Yukon looks like a nice feature set for the $$


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> WOW, what an F'ing retard i am... never noticed that before. just ran out and checked, thought perhaps it was an optical illusion based on camera angle.  nope, bent.  the bar is scratched up pretty badly where it bends. i must have been hitting some gnarly terrain and pushed her beyond her limits  ;-)
> 
> Now i really do need a new bike, i can't be seen riding that piece of crap! even on the rail trail they'll make fun of me. :lol:



:lol: I don't know if it's that bad. It might have been a "feature". Companies try weird stuff with their bikes sometimes and I think I remember some bikes having something like that back in the mid-90s. If it was that bad I don't think you could ride it. The wheel wouldn't track correctly and would probably be rubbing on something.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Now i really do need a new bike, i can't be seen riding that piece of crap! even on the rail trail they'll make fun of me. :lol:



You have 3 days, 10 hours, and 21 minutes to figure it out. Then you can join us on *Sunday morning*!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> what's the story with Giant?  i thought it was a department store brand but chcking their web site it looks like there is a dealer not too far from me.
> 
> at first glance to my untrained eye that Yukon looks like a nice feature set for the $$




Giant makee nice bikes (for themselves and others). They are the largest bike maker in the world and build frames for many of the top companies. Like I said in an earlier post, 3 companies in Taiwan, one of them being Giant, make somehting like 95% of the bike frame in the world.

check this out
http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> You have 3 days, 10 hours, and 21 minutes to figure it out. Then you can join us on *Sunday morning*!



well, all decisions related to MTB (buying + riding), are on hold.  i broke my collarbone playing softball last night.  i won't be doing anything fun for several weeks


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> well, all decisions related to MTB (buying + riding), are on hold.  i broke my collarbone playing softball last night.  i won't be doing anything fun for several weeks






did you breaking actually playing Softball or "playing" softball (meaning lots of beer was involved:wink


How did you manage that? Take a line drive to the body or something?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2008)

That sucks, but then again now you'll have plenty of time to do research on a new bike.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 14, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> did you breaking actually playing Softball or "playing" softball (meaning lots of beer was involved:wink


i play in friday night men's league, no beer until after the games.   sadly no beer at all last night, just 3 hours @ ER + tylenol.



> How did you manage that? Take a line drive to the body or something?



diving for a line drive, my shoulder took the brunt of the landing.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> diving for a line drive, my shoulder took the brunt of the landing.



That sucks, but it could have been much worse if you wrecked your shoulder.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 14, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> That sucks, but then again now you'll have plenty of time to do research on a new bike.


and maybe catch an end of summer sale!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh man, sorry to hear that. At least I'm not the only on laid up now. ;-) Hope you have a speedy recovery.

RE: sales. If you are ever up in the Boston area, Belmont Wheelworks in Belmont (duh) has an annex where they sell a lot of past seasons bikes that are brand new. It's a good way to move up a couple levels at the same price point.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear that. At least I'm not the only on laid up now. ;-) Hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> RE: sales. If you are ever up in the Boston area, Belmont Wheelworks in Belmont (duh) has an annex where they sell a lot of past seasons bikes that are brand new. It's a good way to move up a couple levels at the same price point.



thanks.  i might be up in boston this summer, wife wants to go with kids for a weekend.  if we do, i'll check that place out.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 14, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> thanks.  i might be up in boston this summer, wife wants to go with kids for a weekend.  if we do, i'll check that place out.



If you are staying downtown, you can take the commuter rail from North Station directly to the shop. Fitchburg Line, Waverly stop.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you actually break it playing softball or did the old Schwinn get the better of you and don't want to tell us after being warned about that bike in the other thread?
j/k:wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Gary.  I hope you have a speedy recovery.  Like Jeff said, at least you'll have a chance to really research your new bike.


----------



## Greg (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a major bummer, Gary! Rest up and get well soon and hopefully we'll be able to get some riding in this summer still.


----------



## tjf67 (Jun 16, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i play in friday night men's league, no beer until after the games.   sadly no beer at all last night, just 3 hours @ ER + tylenol.
> 
> 
> 
> diving for a line drive, my shoulder took the brunt of the landing.




Tell us you caught the ball??????


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Tell us you caught the ball??????



i did make the catch but now am out for the season on two teams + MTB.

turns out my break is not typical and the doc recommends surgery to put  a plate in.  

good news is my shoulder will (should) heal and be back to normal.  i'll resume MTB in the fall.


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> turns out my break is not typical and the doc recommends surgery to put  a plate in.
> 
> good news is my shoulder will (should) heal and be back to normal.  i'll resume MTB in the fall.



That really sucks. Well, heal up. We'll do some pre-skiing rides.


----------



## severine (Jun 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> well, all decisions related to MTB (buying + riding), are on hold.  i broke my collarbone playing softball last night.  i won't be doing anything fun for several weeks


Dude, that sucks (though it does explain the new avatar).  Heal fast!


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

severine said:


> (though it does explain the new avatar)



Yikes! That can't feel good.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

So Gary - what is the new X-ray avatar showing us? When do you anticipate being able to ride?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> So Gary - what is the new X-ray avatar showing us? When do you anticipate being able to ride?



new avatar is my shoulder, post surgery. as of wednesday i have a titanium plate now holding my clavicle together and in the correct position.  

No specific date yet.  go back to see the ortho in about 3 weeks, i'm hoping he gives me an idea about dates then.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Is the plate a permanent thing or more of an exterior support? this sucks - I was looking forward to riding with you.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Is the plate a permanent thing or more of an exterior support? this sucks - I was looking forward to riding with you.



permanent,  it is under the skin, six screws into the bone.

doc said most women who get a plate like this have it removed, bra strap causes irritation.  in men, he said about 15 %  have the plate removed later.

i should be riding in the fall at the latest. Once i get out of the sling i'll start shopping for a new bike and be ready to go as soon as i'm cleared, or perhaps just before that ;-)


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, let's just hope you never need to wear a bra. Good luck and heal up!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, let's just hope you never need to wear a bra. Good luck and heal up!



thanks, doc says best way to heal is to not put undo stress on the shoulder.. kind of sucks doing nothing but that is what i have to do.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 6, 2008)

I stopped by LBS today just to see what they had.  They only had Specialized in stock (best bike in the world according to the guy that helped me) and very few of those.   I tried on the HRXC, an entry level bike.  Sales guy didn't think it was the bike for me based on what i described to him.  But I did "fit" nicely on the 17 inch model.  The HRXC was an updated model, it had disk brakes front and back vs. rim brakes.  Also saw a HARDROCK SPORT which came with rim brakes (low end package accordign to sales guy). Both were listed at $399.   The ROCKHOPPER with disc brakes was on the floor too but i don't think they had it in my size (or budget).  Wasn't terribly impressed with the what they had available so I'll try another shop soon.  

BTW, if anyone knows of a good LBS within say a 60 minute drive of Monroe CT (anywhere between NY state line and Hartford!)  please let me know. I'm flying blind, don't know good vs. not-good shops.  The one recommendation i got was to the place i went today and that didn't work for me. Might have been good shop but didn't have what i was looking for.

gc


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunatly this is a good and bad time of the year to buy bikes. Not much of a selection, but good deals to be had. If you don't mind driving a bit further there is a really good bike shop in Southwick Ma, right over the CT line calle New England Bike. I was just in there yesterday and they still had a good selection of bikes. They sell Kona, Spesh., and Transition.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 6, 2008)

Tim,   I haven't ruled out an IBEX but am leaning towards an LBS just to establish a relationship for service.  but IF i did go ibex, a couple of IBEX questions if you don't mind.

1. the assembly instructions seem straight forward and easy. in your opinion is it something the average DIY type of person can handle?  i don't work on bikes much but do OK taking apart and putting back together stuff in general.
2. regarding size of the frame. . lets say i am 5'8".. according to the geometry info on the bike i could go with a 16inch bike and be at the tall end of the sizing or go with the 18 inch frame and be on the short end. Which would be better? (i'm sure "it depends" but i have no clue). fwiw, i'm a "solid" 5' 8". not a skinny kid.

thanks
gary


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Biker's Edge in Bristol, which fits your criteria of being between the NY border and Hartford, but it's still a bit far.  If you're willing to travel I'd definitely check them out though (maybe on the way up to Tim's shop of choice  ).  I'm not sure what they have left in stock, but they are a fairly large store and generally have lots of bikes on the floor.  They carry Specialized, Trek, and Cannondale for MTB.

http://www.bikersedge.com/


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I use Biker's Edge in Bristol, which fits your criteria of being between the NY border and Hartford, but it's still a bit far.  If you're willing to travel I'd definitely check them out though (maybe on the way up to Tim's shop of choice  ).  I'm not sure what they have left in stock, but they are a fairly large store and generally have lots of bikes on the floor.  They carry Specialized, Trek, and Cannondale for MTB.
> 
> http://www.bikersedge.com/



thanks Brian.  I also got a recommendation for a shop in Berlin. I think i might make a day of it next Sunday, little road trip around the western side of CT looking for bikes.    

Found this bike in my price range while surfing sites.. i'd buy it for the color alone!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 6, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> Tim,   I haven't ruled out an IBEX but am leaning towards an LBS just to establish a relationship for service.  but IF i did go ibex, a couple of IBEX questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. the assembly instructions seem straight forward and easy. in your opinion is it something the average DIY type of person can handle?  i don't work on bikes much but do OK taking apart and putting back together stuff in general.
> 2. regarding size of the frame. . lets say i am 5'8".. according to the geometry info on the bike i could go with a 16inch bike and be at the tall end of the sizing or go with the 18 inch frame and be on the short end. Which would be better? (i'm sure "it depends" but i have no clue). fwiw, i'm a "solid" 5' 8". not a skinny kid.
> ...



Assembly was a breeze. The only things I had to were

1. Attach front wheel to fork. Took 30 seconds
2. Install pedals, bike came with a pedal wrench. took a couple of minutes
3. Attach handle bars to stem. 5 minutes

The bike comes 95% together, anyone can do the rest.

I am a hair over 6'-0" tall and I ride an 18". I could ride a 20" but I prefer a smaller bike. For you I would say a 16" would fit the bill.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 24, 2008)

bump. . .

Ok.. getting close to when i think i can start riding again..  I was up in Southbury this week and popped into Class Cycle to see what they had to offer.  I also went to Smart Cycle in Norwalk last weekend.

I liked the guys @ Class. helpful, not pushy.

reminder what i'm looking for - notch above entry-level hard tail, $500 range. riding style is a mixed bag of recreational with family in neighborhood  and rail trails PLUS want to venture off onto single track for more advanced riding.  No plans on jumping off any large boulders or jumps (nothing that requires body armour).

At Class i saw
Cannondale - F7 Disk - $499
Felt Q620 - $599
Trek 4500 - $579

while the trek has rim brakes the guy @ class said he considered it in a class above the canondale.
any thoughts on these bikes?

Heading up to Berlin this weekend to see what they have @ suburban and also probably stop @ bikers edge.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Did you ride any of them to see which felt comfortable for you? That is the key to find a couple that fit you, then we will pick them apart for you:-D

Berlin Bike is also right up the road from Suburban and I think he carries Specialized and another brand. I am pretty sure Suburban had the F7 there when I got m bike. he also carries Giant.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Did you ride any of them to see which felt comfortable for you? That is the key to find a couple that fit you, then we will pick them apart for you:-D
> 
> Berlin Bike is also right up the road from Suburban and I think he carries Specialized and another brand. I am pretty sure Suburban had the F7 there when I got m bike. he also carries Giant.



i didn't ride yet.  just tried them on for size in the shop.. not sure how much i'll get out of a loop in the parking lot but will ride before making the final selection.  i saw the suburban web site listing the F7 Disk for $20 less than Class and also the Giant.  I'll take a close look at those two.   i'm leaning towards the F7 at this point, not sure i can really explain why other than the brand name and the price.  

I'll pop in Berlin Bikes too, thanks for the tip.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Before you buy ask the shops if they do free tune-up/adjustments. I know Suburban does it for a year and If Cross does it too, the $20 you save buying at Suburban really costs you more in gas and time if you need to bring it to them. Fortunate for me I drive past them twice a day on my ride to and from works. They  already replaced the bad headset bearing and also adjusted the brakes and deraulers since it already had 20 miles on it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Before you buy ask the shops if they do free tune-up/adjustments. I know Suburban does it for a year and If Cross does it too, the $20 you save buying at Suburban really costs you more in gas and time if you need to bring it to them. Fortunate for me I drive past them twice a day on my ride to and from works. They  already replaced the bad headset bearing and also adjusted the brakes and deraulers since it already had 20 miles on it.



Class does do free adjustments for 1 year.  he mentioned a 2nd benefit but i can't recall it off the top of my head.  They were great, gave me catalogs for the bikes i was interested in, offered to let me ride anything they had. checked inventory in the comptuer (they have storage off site) to let me know what they had in stock, etc.

Perhaps i'll start @ Class on saturday for test rides and maybe i'll be done after that. 

then i just need a note from my doctor and i'll be off to the trails  :-D


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2008)

Pick up a bike yet? Dr. give you the ok to start riding yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Pick up a bike yet? Dr. give you the ok to start riding yet?



No and No.  but much closer on both fronts.

i've been lazy about it since i couldn't ride but I'm pretty sure i'm going with the Trek4500.    Went to the Dr. this past Thursday. I'm cleared to resume most normal activity.  I specifically asked about MTB... he gave me a funny look and said OK but only on easier rail trail like paths.. He wants me to stay off trails were I'm likely to be going over bumpy terrain and rocks and stumps and such.  the bone strength is about 50% and the only thing that worries him is direct impact (over the handle bars) or significant stress which the bumpy conditions would cause.  I offered to wear body armour to ensure no serious impact but he said the constant up and down motion my arms/shoulder do as the bike goes over stuff was an issue too.

He said 1 month and i'm good to go. Which is OK, i've got vacation plans which will take up 3 of the 4 weekends anyway.  Hoping to join you guys starting in Sept.


----------

